# Cattaragus Creek



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

As long as the flow keeps dropping I'll probably fish it this Sunday. As its my first time heading out that way, I'm checking in to see if anyone has any tips / opinions to offer...? We plan on getting a seneca license and hitting the reservation stretch to swing streamers. Thanks!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

MadMax1 said:


> As long as the flow keeps dropping I'll probably fish it this Sunday. As its my first time heading out that way, I'm checking in to see if anyone has any tips / opinions to offer...? We plan on getting a seneca license and hitting the reservation stretch to swing streamers. Thanks!


Pull up ""Roadsnake"" on youtube .he has some pretty awesome videos on the zoar vally wich is in the reservation..may want to scout out Chautauqua creek on the way, some decent fishing can be had there if you time it up right.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

You should be right on for a nice little run. They got more rain than we did this week. Fish the catt as you would any other river this time of the year. Cover a good amount of water and you wil find some. Enjoy


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> You should be right on for a nice little run. They got more rain than we did this week. Fish the catt as you would any other river this time of the year. Cover a good amount of water and you wil find some. Enjoy


osmerus,what rain gauge do you use to check on the cfs,also in your opinion whats a decent flow to float fish,or fly fish.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I use the usgs water watch page. Has flows for most of the rivers in the great lakes. Depending on the time of the year the catt clears at different flows. Its similar to the grand river. But generally when its towards the bottom of curve for the flow its a go. I generally use floats in higher water and when the fishin gets tough in low xlear water i go to flies but streamers/intruders are great in higher flows. Heres the link. 

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?r=04&id=ww_current


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Swung all kinds of flies today, then switched to a indicator setup w/ egg patterns, nymphs, etc.... Nada.. Handful of spey guys there. Saw no, heard no action. I was surprised. Anyhow, nice to see that river. Have a better plan next time i go out...


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont mean to "steal" your spot. But im curious as to where you parked to fish the res area? I know in the zoar valley area you enter it through valentine flats road but i have not found any exact legal fishing access area. (That ive read about). Everything just says park wherever you want as long as you have a res license. Is that true? Thanks a ton!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

There's a few 4x4 roads off Rt438. If you look at the area with Google earth or Google maps you'll access routes. Yeah you can fish anywhere on the reservation as far as I know, as long as you have their license.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Great. I see em. Thanks brother


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> I use the usgs water watch page. Has flows for most of the rivers in the great lakes. Depending on the time of the year the catt clears at different flows. Its similar to the grand river. But generally when its towards the bottom of curve for the flow its a go. I generally use floats in higher water and when the fishin gets tough in low xlear water i go to flies but streamers/intruders are great in higher flows. Heres the link.
> 
> http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?r=04&id=ww_current


Thanks for the info! but the only two rivers/creeks i've seen with flow meter's were 18 mile, and orchard creek.they seem too far away from the catt to accurately guage the river.so whats the best way to save a 5 hour trip?The walnut creek station is kind of close, but short of being a meteorologist it seems like the usgs watch page is not an option.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The catt has a flow gauge. If you click that link i provided you will see it. Just click the green dot and it will give you all the info.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> The catt has a flow gauge. If you click that link i provided you will see it. Just click the green dot and it will give you all the info.


ok im a big dumb dumb.me see it now thanks!


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna head there wednesday morning and spend the day there. Hopefully the flow will still be high enough. From what ive read, it seems to currently be on the low side of good swinging conditions.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Madmax1. Was the water pretty low the day you were there?


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

It was about 275-300. Didn't seem low but was my first time on that river. I think the spey casters like a bit more flow than that from what I've gathered. It was murky and flowing. Id feel
A bit concerned crossing at 350-400+. Again, I don't have a developed knowledge of the cat. Been fishing ohio tribs for 10yrs... Reminds me a bit of the Grand sizewise. I was greatly surprised we had that slow of a day despite it being early october


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks again


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

ironfish said:


> Pull up ""Roadsnake"" on youtube .he has some pretty awesome videos on the zoar vally wich is in the reservation..may want to scout out Chautauqua creek on the way, some decent fishing can be had there if you time it up right.


zoar valley is not part of the reservation.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is true, need a NY license for Zoar Valley. Imo 2-ways to look at things....1- not
Many fish are in the cat yet, the ones that are may be staked out along the lower reaches in the res... my logic says if there's some held up in the lower reaches of Rocky River why wouldn't there be out east..?

2- The fish that did enter the cat when it got up to 2000 CFS a few days back, Zoomed up through the reservation and are now holding in the Zoar Valley. However I have read that they prefer to move through Zoar because of predominantly shale runs. A few of my go to places on other rivers are shale and usually holding. 
Ive been told I overthink things, i wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

